

Stop Watching Us Indiegogo Campaign Reaches Goal - sethbannon
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/stop-watching-us-a-rally-against-nsa-surveillance-on-october-26th--2?

======
sinak
We've just launched a project asking anyone with a website to help spread the
word on the rally:

[https://github.com/tfrce/project-megaphone](https://github.com/tfrce/project-
megaphone)

~~~
dmix
I'd love to add this to my website but I run a health website and the
implications of it (aka their personal health information they submit not
really being fully protected by things like SSL [1] from surveillance) would
startle my users and scare away sign-ups.

Balancing communicating necessary information vs running a business is a tough
one.

[1] We use perfect-foward secrecy but not all browsers support that.

------
Anonmattymous
Definitely $30,000 dollars well spent, I cant wait to see all of the much
needed change this will bring to mine and others lives. /s

~~~
bendoernberg
Where do I go to donate to your project? Want to make sure my money's going to
the most effective place possible!

~~~
Anonmattymous
The greatest part about my project is I can also do absolutely nothing, and I
can do it for $30,000 dollars less than these guys. That's an infinite return
on nothingness! My kickstarter to stop the big bad government from searching
through our amazon shopping carts just reached it's goal of $0! Thanks guy's!
We really taught them a lesson about collecting all that data we throw out in
the open and give to multi-billion dollar corporations. Safety be damned! Plus
the NSA is useless, look how few attacks we have had since 9/11, obviously the
NSA has nothing to do with that. The government is out to get us people, this
entity made up of hundreds of thousands of positions, changing and revolving
all the time definitely has an organized long term goal set up to spy on
everything we do, because it's not like they are also american citizens
watching out for themselves as well. The government is a single entity that
wants power just because, they don't care about observing and foiling
terrorist plots, they just want to control you because big brother.

/s/s/s/s/s/s/s/s/s

